#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Acharya Institute of Technology 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure ,Placements Discussion

## richa_tiwari

*About* : The wide range of Acharya academics encompasses Engineering, Management, Technology, Life Sciences, Pharmacy, Nursing, Teaching, Journalism, Communication, Fashion Design, etc. and has drawn aspiring youth from every part of India and some fifteen countries abroad.

Acharya Institutes is truly emerging as the nurturing ground for leadership.
It is becoming synonymous with practical, industry-focussed education and is attracting students from across the globe.

The fact that Acharyans are today a familiar face in the industry is a demonstration of its total commitment to excellence in academics.

*Branches*

BE in  Computer Science & EngineeringBE in Civil EngineeringBE in Electrical & Electronics EngineeringBE in Information ScienceBE in AeronauticalBE in AutomobileBE in Construction Technology & Management
*Campus Facilities*

*Student-centric campus*

Acharya is a campus that is a learning home for over 9000 students of its ten institutions. It is a mini township by itself, spread across 120 acres of land in the outskirts of Bangalore. Located just a few minutes drive away from top-notch corporates, it rests atop a raised scenic spot, surrounded by gentle and gradient landforms.

The design of the campus is very student centric, predominantly pedestrian with vehicular traffic secluded from the learning zones. The Academic, Residential, Student Activity and Landscaped Zones of the campus are interestingly isolated and integrated with one another.
*
Queries are Welcome!!!*





  Similar Threads: Bangalore Institute of Technology,Bangalore2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion NRI Institute of Technology & Management 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements H. R Institute of Technology Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements MS Ramaiah Institute of Technology, Bangalore 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion PES Institute of Technology, Bangalore 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion

----------


## nitika b

what was the ending rank for aeronautical branch last year through comedk ?

----------

